# joint supplement



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My "little girl", Isabella has "bad knees". Grade 2 to be exact, although the vet's first thought was 4. Anyways, I've been giving her (and her "brothers") Cosequin DS chewable tablets. The problem is that none of them "like" the tablets. Well, at Sam's, there's another brand, VetIQ Hip and Joint Supplement. I was wondering if anyone has tried it and any opinions on which would be "better".
Cosequin DS ingredients
Glucosamine Hydrochloride*	500 mg
Sodium Chondroitin Sulfate*	400 mg†
Manganese	5 mg

VetIQ Hip and Joint Supplement
Active Ingredients: VetIQ Hip & Joint for Dogs, per soft chew: Glucosamine HCI (500 mg), Perna Canaliculus (300 mg), Creatine Monohydrate (200 mg), Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) (200 mg), Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) (9 mg), Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (6 mg), Manganese (5 mg), Grape Seed Extract (2.5 mg), Hyaluronic Acid (0.5 mg), Vitamin E (25 IU), Selenium (1 mcg).


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I prefer ones that have MSM and hyaluronic acid in them, Darby seems to do better with them. She has severe HD both hips, one way worse than the other.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

So, the VetIQ would be preferable since it has MSM and hyaluronic acid. What supplement do you use?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I use Dasuquin with MSM. My dog has had surgery on both knees and also has arthritis in her elbows and hocks. She does take Previcox because joint supps alone just aren't enough at this point. But even with the Previcox, the Dasuquin did make a difference. If I try to back off either thing she gets a tiny bit sore. I didn't notice a difference with the regular Cosequin, but really I think some of this is just trial and error to see what works for your particular dog. My dog won't eat the either the Dasuquin or Previcox pills on their own but she gets her other meds with cream cheese, so I give these pills with her cream cheese at the same time. She's used to getting pills that way so it's not a problem. 

Based only on my experience I'd pick the VetIQ out of the two you listed, especially because it has MSM and I think that is helpful. I've never used that brand though. I also think it makes a difference if you're using something just because you know the dog has a joint issue vs a dog who is clearly having pain.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Currently the 2 supplements Im trying for Darby dont' have HLA in them. Darby prefers Wholistic Pet Joint Mobility (a powder) which has MSM in it, but Phyox Max was suggested to me, I think she does good with that one, too, but she hates the chews. I like the former because it also has pro/prebiotics for her, and her tummy has been touchy lately, so it helps.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I use Joint Mobility Plus from Swanson Vitamins, online. I ran out & it was painfully obvious how much they help Gemma.


----------

